# Demographic #4: Favorite musical genres and periods



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

This one may interest you more than the others so far, especially because it will be more broad than other musical surveys you may have seen here. Think of it in terms of what you listen most to, not what you more neutrally like or what you find agreeable or respectable.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I voted for everything except pop, country, and regional pop that you ought to mention.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

What about various genres of rock or electronic music? Surely those deserve their own category, as with country, instead of being lumped under "pop."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Avant garde, baroque, classical, traditional music from eastern Europe, and traditional Irish music mainly.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> What about various genres of rock or electronic music? Surely those deserve their own category, as with country, instead of being lumped under "pop."


Agreed.:cheers::clap::guitar:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

There are lots of 20th century styles unfortunately missing.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

At least metal definitely deserves a category of its own.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Polednice said:


> There are lots of 20th century styles unfortunately missing.


Yep, sorry about that. If it's enough of a corn cob stuck up the you-know-where than let us all know about the different 20th century genres you like. I'll tally it somewhere and note it for you all once this thread starts to die down.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

this poll is just "a little bit" classical-centric.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

And no jazz? Far and away the deepest genre outside of classical.

A prolific rock artist has 40 records. A prolific jazz artist has 400


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

norman bates said:


> this poll is just "a little bit" classical-centric.


Yeah, sorry about that. We may want to try this again later after people have mentioned the different things they like. I thought those options would probably cover semi-decent for this crowd, and wasn't as sure of this one. But I did like it better in terms of broadness compared to other musical interest polls I've seen here.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Traditional music (flute, drum etc) from the peoples of north america, traditional music of the Shona people from Zimbabwe (Mbira) and the trad. music(s) from West Africa (kora, ngoni, Fula flute etc) Griot music, Trad music (yidaki/mago) from the Northern Territory of Australia~I play (dabble) most of the instruments listed above. When not listening to those I am consumed with baroque, renaissance and lately medival (harp) music....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd rate my own preferences as

1. Classical
2. Jazz
3. Pop
4. World / New Age 

Broken down into: 

1a, 1b, 1c, 1d, 1e. (tied) Baroque, Classical, Romantic, Modern, and Contemporary
1f. Renaissance and Medieval - though I hope to get that up to tied with 1a-e soon. 

2a. 1945-1970
2b. 1970-present
2c. 1920-1945

3a. Rock
3b & 3c. Blues, and Country (especially prior to c. 1980; aside from Johnny Cash, very little later than that) 
3d & 3e. Folk; and Techno and electronica 

4a & 4b. Indian Classical Music; and other "world music": i.e. Nonesuch's Explorer Series; the music of Islam, etc. 
4c. World music fusion: i.e. Putumayo Presents, etc. (most of this really should count as pop) 
4d. "Pure New Age": i.e. Enya, Yanni, Clannad, etc. 

Ranking each of those subcategories relative to each other according to about how much time I'd guess I spend listening to them: 

A: 1a, 1b, 1c, 1d
B: 1e, 2a 
C: 1f, 2b, 3a
D: 2c, 3b, 3c
E: 3d, 3e, 4a, 4b
F: 4c, 4d


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> I'd rate my own preferences as
> 
> 1. Classical
> 2. Jazz
> ...


Thank you for putting that as your least favourite.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you for putting that as your least favourite.


You know, there are genres that didn't make my list....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> You know, there are genres that didn't make my list....


Swap one with new age.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Swap one with new age.


No way man. You can take the Azam Ali from me, but you will have to pry it from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

What do you get if you play New Age music backwards? New age music.

Yanni etc. shouldn't be regarded as music.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What do you get if you play New Age music backwards? New age music.
> 
> Yanni etc. shouldn't be regarded as music.


So J.S. Bach's crab cannon shouldn't be regarded as music?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What do you get if you play New Age music backwards? New age music.
> 
> Yanni etc. shouldn't be regarded as music.


My theory of New Age music is that it is de-stress music for office workers.

If so, then if you listen to it backwards you should get more stressed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> My theory of New Age music is that it is de-stress music for office workers.
> 
> If so, then if you listen to it backwards you should get more stressed.


I nearly ripped my arm off last time I heard New Age music.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I nearly ripped my arm off last time I heard New Age music.


Why be so condescending? What does it do for you?


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Enya = Wailing + Roland D50 presets


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

I terms of time listening, I would have to rank mine in the following order:

1. Classical era / Romantic (but probably leaning slightly more towards the classical era)
2. Renaissance
3. Baroque
4. Impressionism
5. Medieval

Kind of odd, I guess.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

SiegendesLicht said:


> At least metal definitely deserves a category of its own.


I'm not well informed on rock music and what not but is "metal" music really that different from rock music?

I'm not challenging your view I honestly don't know.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I nearly ripped my arm off last time I heard New Age music.


My derrière was most definitely laughed off after reading this. :lol:


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, I was excited to see the baroque winning towards the start, but romantic music won again. Oh well


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Classical, romantic, Impressionistic, Avant-Garde is what I voted. Basically my classical diet is centred around music coming after about 1800.

I answered in terms of what I listen to most, not just rarely, etc.

Things which I also listen to regularly & I would add are:

- Jazz (esp. of mid 20th century)
- Easy listening (eg. light classical arrangements, encores, salon & dance musics, etc.)
- Musicals, operetta
- Alternative rock, hip hop, techno, metal, dubstep, etc.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Would anyone care to define dubstep for me? I've never heard of that genre.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Lukecash12 said:


> Would anyone care to define dubstep for me? I've never heard of that genre.


There's a recent thread on this forum HERE. I'm no expert in it, I just listen for fun, but on that thread a member commented in more depth with some recs.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

AG all the way..........................


----------

